# how to list the unmounted devices



## yogish (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi,

    I want to know the how to list the unmounted device.
i have tried using carbon api checkForRemovalMedia but currently this api is not supported in Mac.
   Is there any way to list or display unmounted devices?


----------



## mvcube (Jun 5, 2008)

Disk Utility should be able to do so. Or do you want to do it from a program of your own?


----------



## yogish (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply but i want to display all unmounted device through the code.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 6, 2008)

Why do you think "checkForRemovableMedia" is not supported?  It's documented in Apple's Developer Documentation, and is part of the NSWorkspace class.  Perhaps you need to include this "NSWorkspace" class in your project?

http://developer.apple.com/document...es/NSWorkspace_Class/Reference/Reference.html


----------

